# The Guilt of Leaving My Barn :(



## breezy17 (Mar 21, 2011)

I posted on another thread about how I excited I am to have the opportunity for a lease!... sadly, it's at a different barn than my own. The new barn is better for me in almost every way- price, opportunities to ride, etc. However, as lovely as the new trainer is, I still feel awful for leaving my old one. She was the one who taught me the basics of riding and she has been very patient and wonderful to me. Did you guys feel this way when you made your first move?


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

I felt guilty when I bought my own place and had to move my mare! I bought my mare from them also.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

Its always tough losing a client but I'm sure she'll be happy for you too. I know I would be.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I was very sad and guilty to leave my last barn. The guy that owns the place is like a grandfather to me, but the place I moved to was a better arrangement for both myself and my horse. 

So I moved, but I still visit him often and help with hay deliveries or shoveling him out from winter storms.


----------



## BlondieHorseChic (May 6, 2011)

I felt kind of bad, but the place I was leaving wasn't benifiting me much anymore and i wasn't getting my moneys worth. I really liked the owner/ instructor, but she was getting older and wasn't what she used to be. ( teaching wise. She just had you do the very basics over and over, nothing new. Ever.) I guess my switch isn't like yours because your leaving a fairly good place, but I guess it's natural to feel bad bout leaving, but the place your leaving is probably happy your advancing in your equine career.


----------

